# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Одностишья

## Irina

*Я поделюсь кой-чем из собранных, а вы теми, что знаете. (Свои приветствуются!)*

Поэт, свинья... Все в лужах ищут небо!..

Играли в прятки… Так и не нашелся…

Педант: у бабок семки брал поштучно…

В бронежилете грудь казалась больше…

Париж видал пролетом. Как фанера.

Не ревновал. Но как скрипел зубами!

Декор на пончик – две понюшки пудры.

Для простоты гадал на растворимом…

В припадке гуманизма сделал ноги.

Вам масочку… для постоянной носки?..

Хирург слыхал о «золотом сеченьи»…

Бревно в глазу не трогал. Ждал субботник.





> Статистика: в граненых бури чаще…
> 
> Предел мечтаний отмечал пунктиром.
> 
> Наборный кафель «Эрудит». Для ванных.
> 
> Жаль, клатчей не бывает на колесах…
> 
> Ваш муж б/у… Выходит, без гарантий…
> ...

----------


## fIzdrin

как многа букаф-ниасилю-)

----------


## HARON

Я вас любил...А может просто "трахал"?

----------


## SDS

Купил цветы ??? Иди помой посуду...

----------


## BiZ111

*Немного демотивирующих 

Я гений. Парадоксы - лишь прикрытье...

Приятно в голых фактах быть одетой

Ваш знак по гороскопу - средний палец.

Так вы мой зять? Какое вероломство!

Эх, зря перевели сперматозоид...

Я б вас послал, да вижу - вы оттуда

Бьюсь об заклад, что вас зачали на спор!

Сударыня, где взять мне столько водки?!

Вы ум и честь эпохи - неолита

Я с вами стал сторонником абортов

О, как чудно многообразье видов

А в школе вы... ах, да, какая школа...

Вы как укор порвавшимся кондомам!

Вам отдалась бы я, да лупу позабыла

Уходите? Зачем же так неспешно?!

*

----------


## Irina

> Ваш знак по гороскопу - средний палец.
> 
> Мир красота спасёт и Брюс Уиллис.
> 
> Уж лучше бы локтём перепихнулись!
> 
> Оргазм - вот смысл случайного знакомства.
> 
> Я вас любил. Вот фотки, вот кассета...
> ...

----------


## Banderlogen

> Я вас любил...А может просто "трахал"?


Я Вас любил, но не на эту сумму...

Да - поливал, да - грязью, но лечебной!

----------

